# 10 Gallon Setup



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Im getting a 10 gallon with a Penguin Biowheel so bioload isnt a problem.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Bioload can always be a problem. Which penguin filter are you getting? The 150, I hope....


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Its the 100 the 150 comes with the 20 gallon kit.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

If you fully stock the tank, you will likely need to upgrade your filter.


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

So what is a good setup


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh wait... the 100 filters up to 20 gallons, doesn't it? I think your good. My bad.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I really like my ten gallon setup. One betta, three platies, two african dwarf frogs, and an apple snail. 
Or maybe you could do some cardinal tetras and a powder blue dwarf gourami? I think that would be stunning.


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

my setup has to include either tiger barbs, danios, or tetras im keeping my betta in a 2.5 gallon


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

How about a species tank of tiger barbs? Danios might smash into the sides of the tank as they play and swim. 

Or a school of pretty tetras would be nice, too. What tetras are you interested in?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, definately not the tiger barbs! They need more space. And so do danios. So I'd do something with a small variety of tetras like cardinals or neons.


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Forget i told you anything what is a good freshwater setup for 10 gallon for biowheel 100 

it brings a heater but list setups with heater need to


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Oops, sorry! Misread the tank size. Tigers can be pretty large. 

Egoreise is right, though. Platys (or guppies) and a betta is a good place to start.


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

What about 1 cichlid but I dont know which are suitable.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Blazer said:


> What about 1 cichlid but I dont know which are suitable.


No cichlids are suitable for 10 gallon.. they need 20 or higher, plus one fish would be pretty boring right?

The Setup I have is pretty cool in my 10 gal.

3 Dwarf Gouarmis
6 Neon Tetras
2 African Dwarf Frogs

But I have double the filtration you have... Are you going for Quality or quantity?

Cuz if you're looking for alot of fish you can do two schools of tetras which would be a dozen...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Tiger barbs are busy and a 10 is pretty small for them. Danios are a better choice in general as long as they are the smaller variety (like zebra's). The smaller tetras will also do well in there, rasborras, smaller barbs like cherry barbs. But Tiger Barbs really do need a bigger tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a pair of rams or apistogrammas would do very nicely in a 10 gallon..there are quite a few dwarf cichlids that could work for you...


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

if i were you id do serpae tetras, 7 0f them with live plants and 3 otocinclus, maybe even a few ghost shrimp. that would be a cool setup. good luck!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. There are some not-so-messy and small cichlids that could be kept singly in a ten gallon.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

OMGS now I want some apistogrammas... this site is a TERRIBLE influence.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I dont agree with some of the advice given here.. But, if your mind is set on the cichlids then go with dwarfs. Just be sure to keep us updated on how it works out so I can point a few elbows at people :console:


----------

